# Refurb Nikon D3200 focus issue



## Randomtwinkie (Aug 18, 2012)

1st dslr (woohoo!!)
18-55 kit lens

When focusing on something far away, ie sky, the auto focus does it's thing (focuses reasonably well), but does not lock with a half-press of the shutter release, and the camera does not let me take a picture. I noticed while experimenting, that if I nudge the focus ring to the clockwise slightly (from the viewfinder side) that the focus then locks (with the red dot, and a beep).. I experimented with the live view mode just to test the problem, and it seemed to be fine when in live view..

I'm pretty sure that it should lock in, so i'm thinking there may be a problem with the camera? or lens? It just doesn't seem normal to me..

Help please!

Thanks

(ps, mode doesnt seem to matter.. aperture priority, manual, even tried auto...)
(pps, focuses fine on most things that are closer than ohhh 2-3 football fields)


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 18, 2012)

How small are the objects you are trying to focus on in the frame? If they are very tiny, it will hunt.


----------



## Randomtwinkie (Aug 18, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> How small are the objects you are trying to focus on in the frame? If they are very tiny, it will hunt.



very large, i.e. clouds. It seems to focus just fine on tiny objects. Hunting doesn't seem to occur. I've tried on spot auto focusing, where you select the focus point with the d-pad, so hunting does not seem to be the issue. The lack of lock occurs in af-s, af-c, and af-a. 

also, i would think i should be able to take a picture without a focus lock, but is that not the case?

EDIT: also, thanks for the fast reply! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Randomtwinkie (Aug 18, 2012)

I suppose, I'm trying to discern if this is normal behavior (doesn't feel like it should be) or if should be getting in touch with nikon to get a replacement. I just received the camera earlier this week, and have only today and yesterday had a chance to really play with it.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 18, 2012)

Depending on the focus setting, if the camera doesn't find a focus, it wont take a picture. Try using AF-C with single/center focus point. If you try to take a picture of a cloud with little texture, it will not lock.


----------



## Randomtwinkie (Aug 18, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Depending on the focus setting, if the camera doesn't find a focus, it wont take a picture. Try using AF-C with single/center focus point. If you try to take a picture of a cloud with little texture, it will not lock.



Shouldn't I be able to take a picture without a lock though? The clouds have a good bit of texture right now, I tried with the suggested settings, and sometimes i could take a pic, sometimes i couldn't. generally no lock beep though either way...

attached picture to show texture:


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 18, 2012)

Randomtwinkie said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on the focus setting, if the camera doesn't find a focus, it wont take a picture. Try using AF-C with single/center focus point. If you try to take a picture of a cloud with little texture, it will not lock.
> ...



No, depending on the AF setting, it won't fire if it doesn't lock focus. Put it on manual focus and see if you still have the issue. Focus to infinite and hit the shutter.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 18, 2012)

Gotta agree with Ballistics. Sounds like a settings issue.


----------



## Randomtwinkie (Aug 18, 2012)

works every time with man. focus... any ideas what setting it may be? I guess I could try resetting all of the stuff to factory.


----------



## Randomtwinkie (Aug 20, 2012)

same issue after a reset of both the settings, and the camera menu. I guess now i should try to contact nikon of adorama?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2012)

I would Read The Fine Manual, and learn how to use the camera. If you have the camera set to AF-S as in Autofocus, SINGLE shot, with a focus priority setting then NO, it will NOT take a shot that is OOF. Can you tell us what the exact, specific autofocus settings actually are right now? I don't want this to sound harsh, but you don't seem to understand how this camera works, and you want to send it BACK to get one that works the way *YOU THINK it "ought to work"*????????? Again, I would Read The Fine Manual, and maybe try helping yourself instead of having Adorama send you another perfectly fine camera that you have no clue how to use.If you did understand how this camera works,  you'd know some of the terminology that relates to d-slr autofocus systems.


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 20, 2012)

As Derrel mentions you going way to fast here! Slow down and learn what the capabilities are of the body & lens you do have.

It doesn't matter how much texture the clouds have as it has to do with Contrast detection not textures. Find a spot in clouds where there is a line between lighter and darker section of cloud when shooting clouds. 

Or find someone that is knowledgeable that can test it for you. As you being new and not knowing the cameras capabilities and how it all works doesn't bode well for you diagnosing a faulty camera. More times than not. It is the users unrealistic expectations of how the camera should operate instead of how it actually operates.

update: As KmH points below this post "find the edges of clouds" when possible will help.
.


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2012)

Clouds don't have well defined edges. To work correctly auto focus focus points needs the contrast found at edges.

See *Getting Good Results with Autofocus* on page 36 of the D3200 User's Manual. If you don't have ti, download the user's manual here - Nikon Product Manuals available for download


----------



## Randomtwinkie (Aug 21, 2012)

well i had a much more eloquent response but I lost it all when i tried to preview the post.. let's try this again...

While I will fully admit I have much to learn (heck, why I joined here), I do consider myself to be reasonably tech savy and familiar with electronics (sr in chemical engineering/pre-med). I have done many hours of reading regarding many aspects of photography over the past month and a half before buying the camera. Based on your responses I decided to look more into the functioning of the autofocus system from a technical standpoint. I've believe Understanding Camera Autofocus to be a good resource. 

The issue seems to be present even in more high contrast situations i.e. 



I do realize now that clouds may not have been the best example.

I did have a friend who is much more familiar with dslrs take a look at it, and he agrees that there seems to be an issue. He narrowed it down to only occurring when set between around 35mm up to 55mm.

At this point i've called Adorama who i'd expected (mistakenly) to be very helpful and take care of me. Apparently the refurbished model is now out of stock, and in the interest of good customer service I'd expect them to replace mine with a new camera free of charge (they want me to pay the difference). I from now on will not recommend adorama to anyone, and have been very disappointed by their service. I may go through nikons warranty, but being freshly sold to me, I'd expect the retailer to take care of it.

I think i'll try to call again tomorrow and give them a chance to cut me a deal but otherwise i will just return it and take my business elsewhere.

the whole situation is frustrating. I'd prefer to be able to go out and concern myself with the composition of something rather than worry if my equipment is going to function when I press the shutter..


----------

